# FLYING SQUIRREL. AW SHI-



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2010)

You know you want him.
He's Flying/Electric and not a legendary.

AWWWW SHI-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>100% Real</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

This is the first cool pokemon I've seen in ages. Want.


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

All right I'll be damned if that's not a Pachirisu evolution and/or a Pikaclone.


----------



## Lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> All right I'll be damned if that's not a Pachirisu evolution and/or a Pikaclone.


this... or they're recycling parts from other pokemon


----------



## Yokie (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the design of this one. And I love electric types. C:


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

Saw this yesterday. This better be a Pachi evo.


----------



## Micah (Aug 7, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>100% Real</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'M BATMAN!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 7, 2010)

Saw it just today its so cuuuuuuuuuute.


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone see the new Plant Owl? I call it, Flowl.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

I find one thing with a lot of the new Pokemon. It's that they don't even look like their type. Like, Victini is Fire/Psychic or something, but it doesn't look like Fire at all. Same for a lot of the other ones. They still look pretty cool nonetheless.


----------



## Vooloo (Aug 7, 2010)

It's so cute. It's so cute that I gonna dieeeee. D:

(can't resist.)


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2010)

I wish Sadfish were real though.






Best looking fish type I've seen in a long time.


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 7 2010, 11:44:25 AM]Anyone see the new Plant Owl? I call it, Flowl.


Wait, what? There's a plant owl?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Aug 7, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> I wish Sadfish were real though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are like, awesome designs for pokeymanz.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 7, 2010)

This, smugleaf and the Swan Pokemon are the only ones I actually want.


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

MrCrazyDavis said:
			
		

> This, smugleaf and the Swan Pokemon are the only ones I actually want.


inb4 smugleaf's evolutions look ******** and I roflstomp you with my firepig..thing.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm gonna get a full party of smugleafs and keep breeding them until my PC boxes are completely full then I'm gonna throw a irl party

wait
*wonders what a shiny smugleaf looks like*


----------



## Rockman! (Aug 7, 2010)

Wotter
Sadfish (If he exists.)
Smugbug
Victini

My Gen V Team


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I call it Rhaepistleaf.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Aug 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> MrCrazyDavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hopefully the swan thing will be a water-type >=D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

A new scan has started to leak out from the Pok


----------



## muffun (Aug 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> lots o' stuff


Wait what is that green thing?


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it looks like venusaur + baltoy D:


----------



## Jas0n (Aug 7, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CROSS-BREEDING POKEMON OH GODD


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

Smugleaf said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Plant Owl.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 7 2010, 12:47:41 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plowl


----------



## [Nook] (Aug 7, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flowl.


----------



## Smugleaf (Aug 7, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Aug 7 2010, 01:06:42 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smugleaf.
I win


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 7, 2010)

It's the Pikachu of Generation V, just as Pichu, Plusle/Minun, and Pachirisu were the Pikachu of Generation II, III, and VI, respectively. And it's awesome.


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Who are all these pokemon?


----------



## Tyeforce (Aug 7, 2010)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> Who are all these pokemon?


From left to right, top to bottom:
Minezumi, Shimama, Chillarmy, Mijumaru, Tsutarja, and Pokabu.
(All Japanese names, as English names have yet to be revealed.)


----------



## -Aaron (Aug 8, 2010)

Sheep and Yanma evo(?).


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 8, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Sheep and Yanma evo(?).


I don't think Yanma will get another evolve. Yanmega is pretty powerful on it's own without another evolution.

Plus he looks like a grasshopper. I love grasshoppers, so I'm intrigued.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 8, 2010)

Wait wait wait. We already know the american gen v starters names??? I've seen them and I know their japanese names but I didnt know the american names. Or are yall just making smugleaf up.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 8, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Wait wait wait. We already know the american gen v starters names??? I've seen them and I know their japanese names but I didnt know the american names. Or are yall just making smugleaf up.


Smugleaf is not his English name, but the name English-speaking fans picked for him for the smug look on his face.

Just consider that his nickname.


----------



## Entei Slider (Aug 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok.


----------



## muffun (Aug 8, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Sheep and Yanma evo(?).


Those were confirmed fake a while ago :T Sucks because the samurai grasshopper is awesome.


----------



## Rawburt (Aug 8, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooo!

Oh well, there goes an awesome bug =[


----------



## muffun (Aug 8, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's actually Dark/Steel  Shadow Tag would've made him unuseable in the metagame though.


----------



## Mr. L (Aug 8, 2010)

The most interesting thing about black and white for me is that pokemon. Not even kidding.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey, that's not as bad as the other new ones so far. *Claps*

I think it's pretty good.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2010)

You can barely see the fish D: .  By the way, the swan pokemon is confirmed to be Water/Flying, and the worm pokemon to be Bug/Grass.

EDIT: Also that one thing that looked like a Luvdisc evolution is going to be an evolution.


----------



## Chain (Aug 17, 2010)

Micky Mouse + Pachirisu = Flying Squirrel?????


----------



## Ron Swanson (Aug 21, 2010)

When I saw it, I was like,
"D'AWWWWWWW I WANT IT NOW. ADJFJASDSDAF."

Yeah.


----------



## Cottonball (Aug 21, 2010)

Cute.

Okay so, here's an actual new pokemon Kelsi likes.


----------



## Khocol4te (Sep 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> You know you want him.
> He's Flying/Electric and not a legendary.
> 
> AWWWW SHI-
> ...


Looks like Pachirisu with wings


----------



## Mr. L (Sep 19, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.


----------

